# سؤال حول التناضح العكسي لمعالجة المياه



## اذكار (23 أبريل 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 



كثرة محطات تصفية المياه في العراق بحيث اصبح في كل منطقة محل لتصفية المياه مع العلم انها كلها غير مرخصة 


وهذه الدكاكين أو المحلات تأخذ المياه النقية المصفاة من قبل الدولة وتدخلها في الفلاتر ومن ثم يبيعونها للناس .


والسؤال هو :- 



في بعض الأحيان عندما نشتري الماء نجد انه اي الماء يصبح مخاطي الشكل أو يصبح اسفل الكالون قاع الكالون اخضر أي فيه طحالب فما هو السبب في ذلك ؟

جزاكم الله خيرا
*


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (23 أبريل 2012)

السلام عيكم
اخي الكريم فلترة الماء لا تكفي اذ يحتاج الى تعقيم اما بالكلور او بأي وسيلة اخرى لقتل البكتيريا والطحالب وغير ذلك من الكائنات الدقيقة
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## اذكار (24 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وشكرا 

ولكن المياه المستخدمة هي مياه معقمة اساسا بالكلور والحصى والرمل وغير ذلك في محطات ضخمة لتصفية المياه من قبل الحكومة ولكن اصحاب المحلات يأخذون هذه المياه المعقمة ويعقمونها مرة اخرى مع العلم انهم ليسوا اصحاب اختصاص وبالتالي تكون المياه فيها طحالب اي في اسفل الكالون


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (24 أبريل 2012)

*التعقيم*

اخي الكريم لو كان التعقيم صحيحا لما وجدت الطحالب وقد تكون هذه المياه مخزنة لفترات طويلة وبالتالي فقدت تعقيمها وعادت لها الطحالب


----------



## اذكار (25 أبريل 2012)

اذن السبب في التخزين لفترات طويلة مع العلم انهم ليسوا اصحاب اختصاص شكرا على المعلومات الجميلة والمفيد وفقك الله


----------



## yousefegyp (25 أبريل 2012)

اعتقد ان المشكلة ممكن نكون فى الفلاتر المستخدمة تحتاج غلى تغيير الميديا


----------



## لؤي الدلالعه (1 مايو 2012)

ان تكون الطحالب بالمياه هو بسبب عدم التعقيم 
وبما انك تقول ان المياه معقمة بالاصل من الدولة فهناك تحليلين للموضوع الاول : ان تكون المياه خزنت بطريقة غير صحيحة ومدة زمنية طويلة .
والثاني: ان تكون المياه اكتسبت البكتريا اكتساب من الفلاتر او المعدات المستخدمة في هذه المحلات.
وعموما فان تحلية المياه او فلترة المياه تحتاج الى ذوي الخبرة و الاختصاص وهي قبل ان تكون تجارة فهي علما قائما بذاته

اتمنى لكم التوفيق


----------



## أحمد عاصم النبوي (12 أكتوبر 2012)

أثمن مشاركات الجميع، وأزيد عليها فأقول حسب علمي، والله أعلى وأعلم:
مشكلة الطحالب لها شقان:
الأول: من أين أتت بدايتها؟
والثانية: كف تكاثرت؟
الأول أجيب عليه عاليه.
الثاني: ان العبوات التي تعبأ فيها المياه عادة ما تكون شفافة أو شبه شفافة، ونفاذ الضوء منها يغذي الطحالب التي تعيش على الضوء أصلا.


----------

